# DIY nutfiles?



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey anyone using commonly available tools to file nuts?

ie: nail file/emery board?

any small steel files you can get at home depot?

thx


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a set of needle files I got from Princess Auto, and a set of welding tip cleaners from Canadian Tire. It can be done, but it is a PITA to get it there.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

thx Jim, will check that out!!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

some guys use this method:

http://www.tdpri.com/forum/telecaster-discussion-forum/65805-nut-files-feeler-gauge.html


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Gotta love the passion on tdpri lol

DW


----------



## gktoronto (Feb 3, 2011)

I have the following, (prices are from memory):
- digital caliper ($14). The most important tool for me in the process.
- razor saws from Lee Valley - 0.008 ($7) and 0.014 kerf ($10). Use these to start the slots. You can wrap them in 400 grit paper to round the bottom of the slot, paper adds .020 (IIRC), to the thickness, it produces a smooth slightly rounded bottom to the slots. 
I try to do as much as possible with the razor saws. If i need to cut a slot a bit lower, I'll do a few strokes with these, and then file the cut away with the torch tip cleaner, and repeat. To explain, the torch tip cleaners don't seem to cut much on a smooth bottom slot, this cut creates something for them to grab. 
- torch tip cleaners (<$10). You can crazy glue or epoxy these to popsicle sticks to make them easier to work with (they also work ok just handheld). I only use them to take off a few thousanths of material and to produce a nice round bottom. You need to measure and label these yourself with the caliper.
- feeler gauges (<$10). To make one of these into a file, i round the bottom with sand paper, then I clamp it and dremel slots out of it. Also rough up the edges with a needle file. This produces a decent slot with a rounded bottom, but it only cuts slightly better than the torch tip cleaners. Don't use these much, maybe there is a better technique to making these into files.

If you like your nut slots very shallow, these tools will work IMHO. The most I cut with these is 0.030" for the low E. Personally, I can't imagine doing deep slots (0.060" or more) with DIY tools. 

It is fun for me to try doing this stuff with basic cheapo tools, and I have been happy with the results. But, it is sloooow going.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Any success with a cheap alternative/source for the files? 

My Larrivee is buzzing at the nut.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

adcandour said:


> Any success with a cheap alternative/source for the files?
> 
> My Larrivee is buzzing at the nut.


Right at the nut? Or on the first fret? 

If the nut slot has worn too deep or wide you can use the Dan Earliwine trick of filling the nut with CA glue (crazy glue) and baking soda, then reslotting. Sometimes the a buzz at the nut will be caused by a change in string gauge too. So, widening it a couple of thousandths with the string itself (rubbing it back and forth with a bit of lateral pressure) a bit at a time will work (easier with wound strings) also.

One of those jobs where you actually have to look at the guitar to know for sure. Best of luck.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Right at the nut? Or on the first fret?
> 
> If the nut slot has worn too deep or wide you can use the Dan Earliwine trick of filling the nut with CA glue (crazy glue) and baking soda, then reslotting. Sometimes the a buzz at the nut will be caused by a change in string gauge too. So, widening it a couple of thousandths with the string itself (rubbing it back and forth with a bit of lateral pressure) a bit at a time will work (easier with wound strings) also.
> 
> One of those jobs where you actually have to look at the guitar to know for sure. Best of luck.


Thanks. Definitely the nut. I like the string idea. 

I wonder if I can scuff an old set of strings with sandpaper to them make abrasive enough?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Any success with a cheap alternative/source for the files?
> 
> My Larrivee is buzzing at the nut.


you can get by with a set of "tip cleaners" for a cutting torch.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

That looks.easier, but I worry about.sizing it right. 

I'll.see if the local princess auto has them. Maybe Canadian tire?


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

$6.99 at Princess Auto for the tip cleaners. Just checked.

Regards,


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

WannabeGood said:


> $6.99 at Princess Auto for the tip cleaners. Just checked.
> 
> Regards,


You ARE good.

Thanks


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I just sucked it up and bought nut files.
In my opinion, it's a waste of time/effort to screw around with diy (unless you're only going to do it once).
I contacted http://www.japarts.ca/ and they put together a custom set for me (I just added a few larger sizes to cover electric strings to acoustic strings)
It was around $100 and well worth it.
Just about every guitar I've ever owned needed nut work.

Nathan


----------

